# Farmall 666 won't start



## debatsr (Oct 29, 2012)

Farmall 666 won't start it has fuel to the carb and it has lost its steering also. Any ideas


----------



## magnaman (Nov 6, 2012)

I realize this is an old post and I have no help with getting your tractor running again. What I was really curious about is, did someone really give something a model number 666? 


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## debatsr (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes Farmall did I think that may be the problem


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

do you have fire to the plugs? as for steering try changing the hydraulic filter.i know a 1066 will get weird when the filter gets dirty.brakes ,steering and ta don't work.


----------

